# Why am i so dumb ?



## badkarma55

I can't complete one sentence properly or read one clearly out loud . I want to be smart but somehow i don't think it's possible , or at least in my lifetime . I was held back twice in elementary school which caused a lot of trouble for me now due to my age , last year was my first year in high school and i hated every moment of it . I felt like i was the only illiterate person in the entire school , I then stopped going this year and convinced my Mom to sign me up for home school which is working out pretty good for me . But it still doesn't change the fact that i can't speak in public without stuttering or pronouncing words incorrectly . What is wrong with me ? My vocabulary is way to substandard for my age and I'm really hoping to fix it , but i don't know where or how to start . Is it to late ?


----------



## GaaraAgain

For vocabulary help, I'd suggest reading more. Start out small, like 10 minutes a day and slowly increase your time. Also, you could do vocab and reading comprehension work online that matches your grade level. If you really want to get better at it, you can. You just have to work at it.

You're not stupid dude. Have some faith in yourself and just put some work into doing better. Also, reading/writing/vocabulary/spelling/grammar are my strengths, so if you need someone to help you out, shoot me a message. I'm from NYC too


----------



## King Moonracer

First of all, you cant be stupid. Its impossible. I know stupid idiot people...and i have found that stupid people do not know that they are stupid. And grades do not reflect intelligence levels at all. Grades are more of a mental discipline thing.

SECONDDD. how old are you?


----------



## badkarma55

GaaraAgain said:


> For vocabulary help, I'd suggest reading more. Start out small, like 10 minutes a day and slowly increase your time. Also, you could do vocab and reading comprehension work online that matches your grade level. If you really want to get better at it, you can. You just have to work at it.
> 
> You're not stupid dude. Have some faith in yourself and just put some work into doing better. Also, reading/writing/vocabulary/spelling/grammar are my strengths, so if you need someone to help you out, shoot me a message. I'm from NYC too


Thank you .


----------

